# i need help asap please



## urchula (Feb 3, 2016)

Please please help my computer at work went off due to power failure and when it came on the user name was diff when i went to other user my details was not there our IT guy cant log in with admin password i really need by files thats on desktop please help me how can i get it back???


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

Your IT guy cannot log in or retrieve your data? You need a new IT guy. 

You haven't given us any details of your system, if the account is a local account or a domain account. You may just have to type in your username and password, and possibly domain if you have one of those, to log back in.


----------



## urchula (Feb 3, 2016)

I know. I have domain


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

Then you may need to enter your _DomainName\YourUserName _and then your password.


----------



## urchula (Feb 3, 2016)

He says he cant find me on the domain anymore???? When i enter the domain/my username it says not found he took my whole box appart today to get the harddrive as still replied that he can not log in


----------



## urchula (Feb 3, 2016)

All i dont understand is that it can just be gone or that there is no way of recovering it


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

Domain accounts are setup and managed on the server. If the account is no longer present in Active Directory then there was a serious issue. Or you were logging in as a different user and he's looking for the wrong account, easy to see that, he should be able to log in as the local or domain administrator and see what accounts have profile folders created on the computer. If he cannot log into the local machine with any account then there's a problem with the local computer or he doesn't know passwords, which is he must if he is the IT.


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

It's probably not gone, there is likely some miscommunication between the two of you. What is the IT support you have? An in house IT guy, corporate IT at another location, an outsourced IT company?


----------



## urchula (Feb 3, 2016)

I agree dont think he knows it all that wellvery important work is on it and really need to recover it


----------



## urchula (Feb 3, 2016)

In house It guy


----------



## urchula (Feb 3, 2016)

In house


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

Find a new IT guy!! It may well be that the computer account got borked in AD, but you should still be able to log onto this computer with the domain admin account and access the files you need.


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

There's not much you can do, its up to him to get it resolved, there's many things it could be but not much that someone from outside the company can do especially when he's got the computer and since a domain, server, and network are involved.


----------



## urchula (Feb 3, 2016)

Thank you guys i just realy thought there is some way i can get my desktop files back his only aswer is to wipe the hard drive and then all will be gone


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

There almost certaintly is a way to get your files off the drive. You do not need to log in to Windows to access files, he should know how to do that as its basic knowledge. Depending how the system was setup there may be little data on the system if folder redirection or roaming profiles were used and if Exchange was used for email. If those were used then the PC could be just a way to access your files I'm which case if there is corruption on the local system then a reimage or fresh install may be the most effective way to get you running again. 

I guess if the system was really locked down with drive or folder encryption it could cause problems for data retrieval on a non booting system but in most cases that's not the case or can be worked around.

There could also be a profile issue that has caused your user profile to be overwritten but that's something I've only seen once with Windows 10. It just overwrote the previous profile and lost all the user's file, which were backed up so wasn't a big deal.

On the other hand it could be as simple as not being able to log into the local admin account because someone forgot to enable it plus whatever login issue affected your profile which could be a simple network, service, or softearw issue. Its easy to guess and point fingers but we don't know the full story and can't without seeing it in person.


----------



## srhoades (May 15, 2003)

Anytime someone's answer is to format and reinstall that is almost a sure sign they have no idea what they are doing. They know just enough to be dangerous.


----------

